# Can you board an un fixed dog?



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

It would be a pretty rubbish boarding facility that couldn't cater for an intact dog. I can't imagine they would cut off a good deal of their target market by not allowing them! Why would they anyway? It makes a dog with its testicles sound like an alien species! Hope you find one!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Call and ask. 

There definitely are some very reputable and very NOT reputable kennels who will board intact dogs.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Joey can vacation with us if we're on the way to your vacation!

I would call the two places and ask, surely they would take intact males and know who he can hang around with while there!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The place I am taking Jaro to board will board intact males but they don't let them into the doggy play area with the other dogs. They do have some very nice large rooms, and a person who can take you dog to a big room to play with one on one for a few dollars more.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think they exist but it may be difficult to find one--particularly in a small town. I think most people aren't familiar or comfortable with an intact dog because most dogs these days are neutered or spayed.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Call, and call soon. Just in case they have a limit on how many intact doggies they keep at once. (I mean, this makes sense in my head, anyway.)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Honestly... there are only two places I'd trust taking care of my guy, and that's not just about him being intact. 

His breeder would be one. The other is our vet. 

His breeder has a very nice kennel with nice big runs. Plus I do trust the people there to take good care of him. They've encouraged us to bring him back if we ever need to board him somewhere. 

The vet does not have the same amount of space (runs, etc) and I wouldn't leave him there longer than a day for that reason, but he knows all of the people there and would be comfortable hanging out with them. 

The collie would be the same way, in that the foster who had him before us would be perfectly happy taking care of him if my sister and her hub and my family were all out of town.

The other option is to change your summer vacation travel plans to include the dog. That's pretty much what we've done for the past 20 years or so...


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah, I boarded Bauer 2 weeks ago. He was only 5 months. We boarded him at his vets. He gets fixed at the end of the month tho =)


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Would you consider a dog sitter as an alternative?


----------

